# Computer is Shutting Down Randomly



## H0bb1tM1ndTr1x (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi,

My computer keeps shutting down, either during post or sometime after, and I've already done most of the troubleshooting I can think of so now I'm looking for additional input.

I checked the beep codes I got a couple of times which sent me in the direction of my video cards. I played around with them, having them both plugged in and only one, and i was able to get back on the desktop in all three scenarios but also experience plenty of failures.

I dusted out the PCI slots, even started swapping the RAM around with it but all in all I just can't keep the desktop on. Now it's worth noting for a little bit of time leading up to this I had issues installing my nvidia drivers and would blue screen to an exception not handled message.

I used an old GTX card which I didn't get a random shut down from. Unfortunately I don't have an extra power supply to test this but I don't think it's the power supply. I believe I'm looking at a mother board issue since I can't fathom both cards going faulty together.

Any thoughts?


----------



## H0bb1tM1ndTr1x (Feb 3, 2014)

I should add that the few times it seems to be fixed and acting normally I instantly get back to square one when trying to turn on sli, update the nvidia drivers, or something else with the software. Once it starts installing, uninstalling, updating, whatever, I will eventually hit a blue screen


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

It sounds like it can be an overheating issue and or an issue with your graphics card caused my insufficient power from the PSU. What is the brand and wattage of your PSU? A faulty PSU can cause BSOD's as well, also overheating caused by insufficient power going to the CPU causing the cpu to work harder. Also if there is any remaining dust on the heat sync and fans clean it out also in the PSU. My mom's pc kept shutting down caused by dust in the PSU which was packed with it causing insufficient voltage. Also post all specs of your MOBO.

RAM
CPU
GPU
HDD
Motherboard
PSU.


For now go into BIOS System Health/Hardware Monitor post all temps and voltage readings.


----------



## H0bb1tM1ndTr1x (Feb 3, 2014)

It's not an overheating issue or lack of power. I keep it clean and have already gone over it with a duster. If it was a lack of the PSUs ability to power everything I would have had issues before now. It's definitely a hardware issue, it's just a question of drivers conflicting with software or a physical component being faulty.

Edit: I have a 1000w PSU and dual GTX 760s.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

It would not hurt to explore the possibilities. I need the Brand of the PSU and the temp and voltage readings with the new card installed. A faulty PSU can cause hardware issues. I am trying to rule out the PSU from the symptoms you are having this is telling me to look at the PSU first. 1000w does not mean it's sufficient sufficient means also the quality of the PSU via comments and capacitors used. 

You mentioned you tried another graphics card hadn't you and you still have a shutdown right?

a bad driver would not cause a system shutdown only a BSOD. Are you getting just a BSOD causing to shutdown or just a shutdown?

Edit: You still did not post the full specs of your machine. Lacking Motherboard brand and model, RAM installed, and brand of the PSU.

Also you tried a older card and get no BSOD can also mean the newer card being a dual kind and a possible non 80+ rated PSU can cause your issue.


----------



## H0bb1tM1ndTr1x (Feb 3, 2014)

I don't have the brand otherwise I'd pass it along, I didn't skimp on it though.

I get the BSOD from trying to do driver updates and the random shutdowns start occurring afterwards until they stop, possibly by me moving hardware around and the constant restarts.

I hope it's the PSU as the Mobo and GFX cards are the only other culprits. Here's what I've currently been up to test wise:

I put the GTX 8800 back in and had the desktop up, went in and tried to do a driver update in an attempt to crash it, or prove the GFX may be behind it. Couldn't do that so I removed all the software and drivers and then shut it down. I put the GTX760 in, just one, and currently have it up and running though I am going to try updating the drivers once more. Otherwise I'll leave it as is for the day so long as it's in a semi-stable operating condition.

Side note: I was going to check the file systems and Windows wouldn't recognize it's own Win 8 disc. Very weird unless 8.1 screws it up.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Do you have Windows 8 64bit or 32bit?

What is the driver you are trying to install (giving you the BSOD) post a link please or the source of the driver.


----------



## H0bb1tM1ndTr1x (Feb 3, 2014)

8.1 64-bit

and I have good news.

So I hit the normal driver snag which was it popped up with a nice big install fail screen pretty much right after it starts installing. I shut the comp down and threw in the other GFX card and it's installing the drivers fine. No clue why it didn't do this the last couple times I tried but maybe I finally found the culprit.

While I'm not done, since it could fail soon after, I would like to thank you for your help. I'll post back with any issues or if that fixed the issue.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Sounds good.


----------



## H0bb1tM1ndTr1x (Feb 3, 2014)

Just to answer your last question and avoid being rude I was downloading the latest driver from nvidia. I won't install drivers I can't verify. =)


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

I asked because sometimes people download drivers from unofficial sources. There are some websites that even make it look offical from Nvidia or ATI. I also ask just to make sure it's not a 32bit driver. Not saying you have but I also have to make sure for troubleshooting purposes.

Keep us posted.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Read the release notes last line http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/332.21/332.21-win8-win7-winvista-desktop-release-notes.pdf refers to crashes.

Do you have this set? 144hz SLI.


----------



## H0bb1tM1ndTr1x (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks for the link to the release notes but I'm running standard 60Hz displays. I am pleased to report that I have had 0 issues since removing one of the GFX cards. I do plan to reinstall the card this weekend and see what happens before I start trying to get a replacement/discount out of Newegg/Nvidia.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

I will keep this thread open (unsolved) if you have problems still come back before or after the new GFX is installed.


----------



## H0bb1tM1ndTr1x (Feb 3, 2014)

I realize I'm very late with updating this issue but it appears to be driver related. After a few weeks, and a couple driver updates, I have both cards installed with no issue again. Hopefully that doesn't happen again!


----------

